
August Capital GP on “What a VC Is Really Thinking During Your Pitch” - kholmes79
http://fndrs.net/1lk1T8T
======
kholmes79
I forgot to add one of the best quotes from yesterday was "Pitch 5 VC's and
you'll get 6 different opinions." Curious what YC grads hear about the point
"Data is a 4 letter word". Are you guys taught to pitch "monetizing data" as
your business model or is this discouraged?

